# What happens when you overclock?



## Fure6 (Jun 22, 2004)

What happens when you overclock?

EDIT: What is a CPU? like the full definition?


----------



## [tab] (Jun 22, 2004)

Try here to learn about processors...


----------



## Fure6 (Jun 22, 2004)

That website helped alot! i'm reading it right now, and probably going to keep reading everything on the website.


----------



## Jimbob1989 (Jun 23, 2004)

How effective is water cooling? Its pretty expensive.

Jimbob


----------



## Fure6 (Jun 23, 2004)

did that have to do with anything...might i ask? I don't get it...is it a joke?


----------



## kalson (Jun 30, 2004)

overclockin basically forces ur cpu to work faster but it kinda damages it , if u dont have a good cooling , it will BURN , get water coolin , tats good coolin if u major overclocker


----------



## 4W4K3 (Jul 1, 2004)

water cooling is definetly NOT required, and in most cases not needed. its used for overclockers who want the best temps outta there CPU, and want the last mhz outta there hardware. ive run air all my life and can get 2.6+ghz outta my CPU. water cooling will do the same but you will be able to run at lower temperaturs by 5-10C. not much but it will give you that last mhz. it is also $$$$ and if you dont install it properly can ruin your entire computer. i advise you research IN DEPTH how to properly instal it and how it all works nad maintenance b4 you run off anf get a setup. you could flood and fry your entire computer if done wrong. but with caution you wont have any problems. it also looks really kewl if you dye your water.


----------



## Praetor (Jul 7, 2004)

> How effective is water cooling?


Very although I'd argue that Phase Vapor cooling is more effective overall 



> water cooling is definetly NOT required, and in most cases not needed.


Bingo! Of course then people will either complain about high CPU temps or loud fans! (dang... cant please everyone heehee).


----------



## 4W4K3 (Jul 7, 2004)

Praetor said:
			
		

> Bingo! Of course then people will either complain about high CPU temps or loud fans! (dang... cant please everyone heehee).



yeah lol. my case is like a lawn mower with 9 fans. but i dont care about sound really..as long as it runs good im happy. you could always sound proof your computer...but that costs money. and could raise temps too.


----------



## Praetor (Jul 7, 2004)

LOL nine fans.... i've got you beat but that's only because I'm nuts for ultra loud fans heehee.
- Three bay mounted hdd coolers with 3 fans each (9) 
- Two 80mm fans mounted next to the HDDs (11) 
- One CPU cooler and two if you count the Volcano7 i jury-rigged to the SilentboostK7 (12)  (i've since moved the Volc7 to point at me )
- One on the video card (13) 
- Three in the PSU (16) 
- Two PCI slot exhaust fans (18) 
- One rear 80mm exhaust fan (19) 
- One 92mm exhaust on the top (20) 
- One 80mm front intake fan (21) 
- Two 25mm fans i attatched to the rear exterior of the case (23) 
- One 120mm fan on the top of my monitor (24) 
- One 80mm fan on the top of my monitor (25)

Hopefully i get some money and can replace that silent crap all with Tornados or something  .. or hell i should just get a Vapochill


----------



## 4W4K3 (Jul 7, 2004)

Praetor said:
			
		

> Hopefully i get some money and can replace that silent crap all with Tornados or something  .. or hell i should just get a Vapochill



vapor is NICE if you haev the $$$$. i have no actual HD cooling or anthing like that...just case cooling, psu, mobo, gpu, and cpu. i need a bigger cae though..mines mid-atx and i always wanted a full tower.


----------



## Praetor (Jul 7, 2004)

Yeah I'm considering either skipping out on the GF6800U and getting a VapoChill instead.... they run about the same price anyways


----------



## 4W4K3 (Jul 8, 2004)

Praetor said:
			
		

> Yeah I'm considering either skipping out on the GF6800U and getting a VapoChill instead.... they run about the same price anyways



man...tough decision. i wouldnt know what to get...i need both, but what would be more beneficial? and what would be more fun? lol...


----------



## Praetor (Jul 8, 2004)

Originally I wanted the 6800 but i think the Vapochill might be of more use overall and wont go obsolete as fast


----------



## Jimbob1989 (Jul 10, 2004)

what about dry ice?

Jimbob


----------



## Praetor (Jul 10, 2004)

I wouldnt know where to get dry ice. 'sides i intend to have the vapochill unit work with an open-window (in the winter) to keep the entire room cool, not just the case.


----------



## Jimbob1989 (Jul 11, 2004)

WHats the point in doing that?

Jimbob


----------



## 4W4K3 (Jul 11, 2004)

Jimbob1989 said:
			
		

> what about dry ice?
> 
> Jimbob



expensive...and if done wrong you can harm your hardware. ive seen it done b4...if i can find the video i'll link it here. its a case and its drawing in the vapor through the window...looks kinda kewl.


----------



## Praetor (Jul 11, 2004)

> I wouldnt know where to get dry ice. 'sides I intend to have the vapochill unit work with an open-window (in the winter) to keep the entire room cool, not just the case.


Within a year I'm looking to get one or two of these products (starting with the case cooler and then with the base VapoChill unit), http://www.vapochill.com/default.as...=sideid&myvalue=14&contentSection=2&menuID=-1

With the Case Cooler, my case has a bunch of dedicated exhaust vents... that would allow for the Case Cooler to help keep the room cool too (poor man's A/C heehee). By  "open window" i dont mean case window or anything, I mean the window to my room (i like things cold)


----------



## darkd3vil (Jul 15, 2004)

jeeze thats crazy praetor i have 4 but i plan to get about 8 more fans


----------



## Praetor (Jul 15, 2004)

Crazy nothing!  I like loud (with the option of running quiet if the need arises). i like cold.


----------

